# Humping during bitework?



## Stephen McLaughlin (Jul 8, 2013)

So I have been working my new young 10 week dutchie and everytime we starting getting worked up and biting he humps the crap out of the object. I was just wondering if this is common? or does this a dominance thing down the road or just a result of stimulation?:mrgreen:


----------



## Billie Fletcher (May 13, 2013)

I'm not too sure, but my border collie x jack russell would hump while tugging at that age too... She grew out of it pretty quickly and hasn't done it since.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re "everytime we starting getting worked up and biting"

i could visualize a lot of diff things here, so unless you can post a video, could you explain your actions in some more detail beyond the above description ?

what is the "object" you are referring to ? size, shape, etc ?
(i'm assuming it's not your leg)

humping to me is clasping and doing the in/out move, either on all fours or standing on two legs

of course at this age the pup is mostly playing, but i don't understand how it could sustain the hump if it is moving around under control by the handler, so why not just move the object it's biting so it focusses more on what's in its mouth rather than its crotch ?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

As long as the grip is full and hard, I wouldn't worry what the other end is doing. At least not until he's a year old


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I think is normal and have not seen any correlation with future dominance. I think it's just the dog not knowing what to do with all of the excitement and hormones. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

My puppy will do this too if I let him.. I'm really not worried about it at all. 

I agree with Chris, it's probably excitement


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

honestly, i've never seen this as the OP described it and i even searched around on youtube and struck out

... closest were some lame vids of pets humping on legs but not biting much at all, and it clearly wasn't during bitework 

since the OP didn't answer my Q's, and it's normal, are there vid clips anywhere of humping the crap out of something while biting ... during bitework ?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Stephen McLaughlin said:


> So I have been working my new young 10 week dutchie and everytime we starting getting worked up and biting he humps the crap out of the object. I was just wondering if this is common? or does this a dominance thing down the road or just a result of stimulation?:mrgreen:


 
I went through a similiar phase when I was a teenager.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

But seriously, my young GSD did that for a few months when he was a little guy. I didnt do anything about it, mostly because it was hilarious, but he stopped on his own.


----------



## Stephen McLaughlin (Jul 8, 2013)

haha, yeah its hilarious I usually stop what we are doing and hes just going to town. He does it with this little bite pillow, and in my head I am thinking ok here we have prey drive we are chasing and boom we bite and then hes humping. 

On the plus side his bite is nice and full even when humping.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "haha, yeah its hilarious I usually stop what we are doing and hes just going to town. He does it with this little bite pillow, and in my head I am thinking ok here we have prey drive we are chasing and boom we bite and then hes humping. "

thank you ... kinda what i thought and exactly why i posted what i did
no vid needed...enjoy the moments


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Stephen McLaughlin said:


> On the plus side his bite is nice and full even when humping.


 When I made my post above I did think about the fact that all of the dogs that humped bit really good.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

One of my favorite ABs used to hump the sleeve every time she got it. I think the owner was laughing on the outside but secretly was dying on the inside because we were ruthless in our childish behavior every time she did it.

There's a Facebook video that's made the rounds. I don't think this link will work, but I will give it a shot:

<iframe src="http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=1700913835474" width="716" height="404" frameborder="0"></iframe>

Laura


----------



## Stephen McLaughlin (Jul 8, 2013)

link worked...AWESOME.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Stephen McLaughlin said:


> So I have been working my new young 10 week dutchie and everytime we starting getting worked up and biting he humps the crap out of the object. I was just wondering if this is common? or does this a dominance thing down the road or just a result of stimulation?:mrgreen:


 Yeah mine did it. The lower chest area being touched stiumlates them to do that... its mating /hormones related. I just poke them with a finger in the side of their belly and they stop doing that.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> One of my favorite ABs used to hump the sleeve every time she got it. I think the owner was laughing on the outside but secretly was dying on the inside because we were ruthless in our childish behavior every time she did it.
> 
> There's a Facebook video that's made the rounds. I don't think this link will work, but I will give it a shot:
> 
> ...


 A local agency works a Mali bitch and she does the same thing. The handler was too sensitive about it so that just made it more fun for the rest of us.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There was a little Am Staff bitch on the club I belonged to that humped the air when the sleeve was on the helper and would continue humping the sleeve when it was rewarded to her.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Dominating the toy...next the decoy!


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> One of my favorite ABs used to hump the sleeve every time she got it. I think the owner was laughing on the outside but secretly was dying on the inside because we were ruthless in our childish behavior every time she did it.
> 
> There's a Facebook video that's made the rounds. I don't think this link will work, but I will give it a shot:
> 
> ...


I have a 3 year old male AB that'll try to hump the decoy right in the middle of bite work. He doesn't do all the time. Usually just when my female is in heat but he has also done it at random.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

My neighbors boxer humps and gets a chub when he's crapping. Same thing. The dog's just really enjoying the activity and expresses it differently than just wagging the tail lol.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Jesus Alvarez said:


> I have a 3 year old male AB that'll try to hump the decoy right in the middle of bite work. He doesn't do all the time. Usually just when my female is in heat but he has also done it at random.


Rape fight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug4VH3SBq4c


----------

